# I got Gifts



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

My rzr is undergoing transformation. 
Here's stage one: 








Tomorrow it's gonna be on. With the help of some friends were gonna get er done!! 
I have the best wife in the world!! Thank you hunny for my B-Day gifts. 


After spending ALL DAY at friends Casa today we got er done. There's a few things to be done still. So don't judge...but here's some pics. 

































































Here's the latest pic. Not very good, I'll try to get better ones soon. 











Next thing I'm doing.....


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks good man!! What siize lift(if it has one) lol im not the greatest at pointing things out! But anyways I Bet its gonna look really good with the spider graphics! Cant wait to see it finished!!!!!:fing02:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's where it started and how it was the day I brought it home. 










Added the SuperATV 6" lift and 29.5 Terminators this week. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Are the backs still for sale?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

dookie said:


> Are the backs still for sale?



Sorry, they are SOLD!!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good bud. Cant wait to.see the finished product.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Can I be your designated drunk passenger in march? My brute won't be done till mid summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang Crawfishie you been busy bud. Looks sweeeeet! What weekend of March are yall riding? ...I'm assuming Riverrun?

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it's around the 22nd bud. Yeah RR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

